# Searching for lost friend



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PeterStenings said:


> I am trying to locate a friend who I have lost contact with his name is: Alan Glover he lived in W D Middx before moving to Spain, if you know his address and or tel number can you please let me know


Did he own a garage in the UK?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PeterStenings said:


> Thanks for a quick response, no the Alan Glover I know did not own a garage, all I have is his last address in QUESADA, ALICANTE. I have written to this address and tried to ring a telephone number which is an answer service I presume from the telephone company


Not the same lad I knew then.
Good luck.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Not the same lad I knew then.
> Good luck.


how much does he owe you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeterStenings said:


> Trying to locate a lost friend called Alan Glover who lived in W.D. Middx England but moved to Spain his last known location is Quesada Alicante, if anyone knows his address, telephone number or e mail address can you please let me have it.


looking at your 2 previous requests you have an old address - & you seem pretty desperate to find this friend

if it's an urgent/important matter perhaps you should try the police - they can be helpful in cases like this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeterStenings said:


> I thank you for your suggestion I did not know I could ask the police to help I will try and contact the local police. Mant thanks for the suggestion.


approach the police in the UK if that's where you are - explain the situation & they will (if they consider it warrants it) do the rest

have you tried the Red Cross?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are confident he is still in the Alicante / Quesada area you could try putting a classified Ad in the local english language expat papers ? - CostaBlanca News / Round Town News / Euro Weekly News.

They all have websites which will allow you to upload a classified ad, I believe ...


----------

